# 1/4" collet for Chicago Electric 43585



## Disgrntld (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello all, this is my first post here..

The title says it all, does anyone know if I can get replacement collets for this Chicago Electric 43585? The manual doesn't say, at least I can't find it.

I have an adapter to use 1/4" bits in this router, but so far I've tried two seperate 1/4" bits and both have fallen out! :O I've cleaned everything and am not bottoming out the adapter or bit in the router.

If I can't find a 1/4" collet, does anyone know where I can find a pattern bit with a 1/2" shank? All the pattern bits I can find have 1/4" shanks (which is weird because there are laminate trimming bits of every size and shape imaginable).


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi, welcome to the router forums. 

Have you tried to contact the place in which you purchased it? They may be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Disgrntld

All I can say is put it back in the box and get a real router..

Sorry to be so frank but...well ..........

In this case you got what you paid for.. 


========





Disgrntld said:


> Hello all, this is my first post here..
> 
> The title says it all, does anyone know if I can get replacement collets for this Chicago Electric 43585? The manual doesn't say, at least I can't find it.
> 
> ...


----------



## mjeisenbaugh (Mar 3, 2008)

*Im with Bob on this one! Don't tell anyone you shoped at Harbor Freight for a power tool like a router! Hope you saved your reciept? If ya bought it on EBAY or some other auction site, well ya should have read most of the post here first!
Only thing Chicago tools makes that sort of is woth it is the small air compressor I bought my wife to use with her airbrush equipment. 
Hey she's happy, and doesnt know the difference, but my wallet did like yours buying that router.*


----------

